# Keeping warm



## begreen (Nov 28, 2012)

There are multiple ways to deal with winters chill. We're trying this right now. Have to admit it works pretty good! This could spoil me.


----------



## webbie (Nov 28, 2012)

Wow looks almost fake


----------



## Eatonpcat (Nov 28, 2012)

That's beautiful, Where are you??


----------



## punchy (Nov 28, 2012)

looks like i could get used to that if i had to.


----------



## ScotO (Nov 28, 2012)

You lucky bassturd......looks like a tropical paradise!


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Nov 28, 2012)

I hate you with all my might.


----------



## begreen (Nov 29, 2012)

Eatonpcat said:


> That's beautiful, Where are you??


Maui. This is the view from our lanai. It's wild swimming with the sea turtles right out of your condo. This could spoil you quickly. Don't worry AP we'll be getting dope slapped by winter in a week. In the meantime I've discovered some fabulous local rums to bring back home.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Nov 29, 2012)

I loved Kauai. The air feels different as soon as you step off the plane, and there's so many beautiful empty beaches. Plus- the feral chickens. That's a bonus.


----------



## Jags (Nov 29, 2012)

I don't think I like you very much anymore.

Tease!


----------



## begreen (Nov 29, 2012)

Lest you think us total heathens, there's actually is a reason for our being here. It was a somewhat spontaneous decision that just came together. My son is going to have brain surgery soon and this was his wish before it happens.  Hopefully it'll be fine, but sometimes you have to seize the moment when you can.


----------



## firefighterjake (Nov 30, 2012)

I clicked that I liked your post Be Green . . . not because your son has to have brain surgery . . . far from it . . . and before I forget . . . good luck . . . but rather because I like the idea of seizing the moment when you can . . . it's a good thing to plan for the future, but we always should be mindful that sometimes our plans for a future are plans that never come.


----------



## Jags (Nov 30, 2012)

BG - I also "liked" your post because of the seizing the moment part.  Good luck with all.

You are back on my good list.


----------



## jeromehdmc (Nov 30, 2012)

If you're still there today go to the north side of the island, there is going to be some good waves.


----------



## jharkin (Nov 30, 2012)

Great view BG. We stayed in Wailea for our honeymoon and I remember it well. Have you seen any humpbacks yet?

Best wishes to you & your son for a successful surgery.


----------



## Gasifier (Nov 30, 2012)

jeromehdmc said:


> If you're still there today go to the north side of the island, there is going to be some good waves.


 
Nice place there begreen. What are the chances of two hearth.com members being in Maui on vacation at the same time? Enjoy guys. Enjoy.


----------



## begreen (Nov 30, 2012)

jeromehdmc said:


> If you're still there today go to the north side of the island, there is going to be some good waves.


The waves are definitely stronger today! Lots of surfers out there getting some nice rides.

We haven't seen whales yet, but 3 were spotted yesterday afternoon from our condo. We're watching for them today. Might see them tomorrow when snorkeling.


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel (Nov 30, 2012)

Love it!   I lived on the big island, but had friends on Maui I visited as much as possible.     Enjoy!  And please keep us updated on your son.


----------



## DexterDay (Dec 1, 2012)

Gorgeous view  

Your Son is in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## raybonz (Dec 1, 2012)

Good luck to your son hope all ends well..

Ray


----------



## jeromehdmc (Dec 1, 2012)

I'm not there. We were planing on going in Oct. but plans changed. I still have a surf report link.
Enjoy your time there.


----------



## begreen (Dec 4, 2012)

Mrs. Krabappel said:


> Love it! I lived on the big island, but had friends on Maui I visited as much as possible. Enjoy! And please keep us updated on your son.


It's been a great trip. We've seen whales, swam with turtles, gone to Hana ang swam under the waterfalls. Pics tomorrw. Thanks all for the good thoughts for our son, he did well this trip and we are very grateful for this.


----------



## Gasifier (Dec 4, 2012)

begreen said:


> It's been a great trip. We've seen whales, swam with turtles, gone to Hana ang swam under the waterfalls. Pics tomorrw. Thanks all for the good thoughts for our son, he did well this trip and we are very grateful for this.


 
That is great to hear begreen. Great to hear!


----------



## ScotO (Dec 4, 2012)

Good on you for that wonderful wish being answered.  Now here's my wish for your son and your family........that he walks through this surgery strong and determined, to come out even stronger at the end of it.  God Bless ya, bud.  Your son is on the top of my thoughts and prayers.......Godspeed to a full recovery.  Please keep us posted on how things go.


----------



## begreen (Dec 12, 2012)

OK, a few pics as promised to warm you all up.



	

		
			
		

		
	
 lava meets water 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 rainbow eucalyptus 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 endless blue sea



	

		
			
		

		
	
 lots of waterfalls 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 african tuliptree in bloom 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 sunset over Lanai



	

		
			
		

		
	
 swimming with turtes 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 fish n' coral  
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
  our guys


----------



## WellSeasoned (Dec 12, 2012)

All I can say is wow!Those pics are awesome! Enjoy your time there, and I pray all goes well with your son.


----------



## begreen (Dec 12, 2012)

Thanks for the good thoughts. We back in reality now. Fire is going and keeping us warm.


----------



## firefighterjake (Dec 13, 2012)

Great pics . . . thanks for sharing. Of course I see that even though you were in a sunny and warm paradise you were still thinking of us and shooting pics of wood.


----------



## Eatonpcat (Dec 13, 2012)

Awesome pictures!


----------



## begreen (Dec 13, 2012)

firefighterjake said:


> Great pics . . . thanks for sharing. Of course I see that even though you were in a sunny and warm paradise you were still thinking of us and shooting pics of wood.


 
But of course! I was also hoping to attend a nighttime fire dance on the nude beach, but the family had other plans. Oh well, maybe next time.


----------



## jharkin (Dec 13, 2012)

firefighterjake said:


> Great pics . . . thanks for sharing. Of course I see that even though you were in a sunny and warm paradise you were still thinking of us and shooting pics of wood.


 
How else is he going to hold on to his post count record?.... You never know when someone like me will sneak up and post 34,000 new posts overnight and dethrone the master


----------



## raybonz (Dec 13, 2012)

Wow very picturesque BG! Great pics and that rainbow tree is unreal!

Ray


----------

